# OPC Server mit Routing Funktion



## Pikador (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen OPC Server der über Profibus auf mehrere S7 Steuerungen routen kann. Genau sieht das so aus:

An einer S7 300 ist ein CP 343-1 lean und ein CP342-5FO. Der Profibus CP kommuniziert mit weiteren Steuerungen(S7 300). Mein PG oder HMI Gerät kommt über die CP's auf alle Steuerungen. Unsere OPC Server(INAT) aber nicht. So sind wir gezwungen an jede Steuerung die an OPC soll eine Ethernet Schnittstelle einzubauen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand einen OPC Server der so Routen kann wie mein PG mit S7 Manager.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Februar 2011)

Nen OPC der das kann kenn Ich nicht, aber AGLink (http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/21/38/) kann's oder meine erweiterte libnodave (http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com/)


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2011)

Simatic Net kann.

Das du von STEP7 auf alle S7 Statione zugreifen kann, deutet an das du hast schon ein "PC Station" oder ein "PG/PC" eingerichtet, und die verbindungen eingerichtet in NetPro.
Also, es ist sehr wenig arbeit verdunden mit OPC Verbindungen inklusiv Routing einzurichten mittels Simatic Net.


----------



## Pikador (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Hilfe!

OPC Server muss es schon sein, und zwar OPC DA. Unseres Leitsystem braucht es.
Gibt es Siemens NET OPC Servar auch zum testen?


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2011)

Simatic Net ist ein OPC DA Server.


----------



## Dr. OPC (4 März 2011)

> Gibt es Siemens NET OPC Servar auch zum testen?


In Wirklichkeit ist der OPC Server sogar kostenlos (nur das S7-Protokoll, das innen drin läuft, braucht eine Lizenz z.B. IE-S7-Lean). Das nur so als Hinweis.

ABER ausprobieren kannst du das auf jeden Fall ohne, einfach SimaticNET CD installieren, in NetPro konfigurieren und fertig. Geht auch ohne Lizenz, kommt halt öfter mal einen nervige Box hoch, aber keine Funktionseinschränkung für den OPC Server oder dessen Kommunikation.


----------

